# light switches next to kitchen sink



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You sure can!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Denis, are you a contractor and where are you located?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You can put the switches behind the sink if you really want to.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You sure can!


I'll second that.:thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## RonnyH (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes most definately, but also keep in mind that the light switch must not be on either of the two dedicated 20 amp kitchen appliance circuits.


----------



## Hendrix (Mar 25, 2007)

If you can put one next to a shower, you can put one next to a sink.


----------

